# Any lighting crosstalk blocking options?



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I have finished pulling wire in my soon to be office and kicked on my receiver and heard a nasty buzz across my Paradigms. Figuring it was some cross talk I dimmed the lights. As the resistance grew as did the buzz, when the lights went off the buzz went with it. I intentionally ran the 16/2 away from any receptacles and inner wall wiring however the ceiling seems to be the only point where the speaker wires are close to lighting or 12/2 electrical wire. Working in Radiography I have a good bit of 1/16" lead sheeting laying around the house. Would this help at all? Any other suggestions on how to fix this issue? 

Jesse


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Jesse, lead would be overkill where aluminum foil would be enough or replace CFL with leds.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Jesse, lead would be overkill where aluminum foil would be enough or replace CFL with leds.


Thanks Vic. All of the lights are LED. Needed it to keep the room below 80 degrees lol. I have too much lead laying around. I'll use that and foil in hopes it works.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Strange, every freaking light bulb in my house is led I never had any interference.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Strange, every freaking light bulb in my house is led I never had any interference.


Guess I am just a lucky bastard.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Are the lights on the same circuit as the receiver? If so, might want to try plugging the amp into a socket that's on a different circuit than the lights. Not saying it's not interference getting picked up by the speaker wire but...


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

... but it's more than likely being caused by your dimmer.


----------

